# Addio Gentoo

## Kralizek

mi dispiace... 

mi era piaciuto moltissimo... 

però non è possibile che ogni due mesi il sistema si blocca sull'avvio e come unica soluzione c'è il formattone... 

oddio, con windows ho avuto ritmi più alti... ma formattare e reinstallare windows occupa un paio di orette... 

reinizializzare una gentoo occupa almeno il doppio (kde esclusa). 

tornerò ad una più stabile slackware... 

Grazie a tutti per il supporto in questi mesi... 

che sfiga  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Penso che il problema non sia gentoo... io proverei a fare qualche test sul tuo hardware.

----------

## blacksword

Concordo! Io nn ho crash da circa un paio di anni! Secondome ti darà gli stessi problemi anche con la slackware! Meglio capire il problema che ignorarlo!

----------

## assente

Mi spiace per quello che ti è successo e non voglio sminuire Gentoo, ma un "sistema" GNU/Linux è formato da moltissimi componenti, "Gentù" si occupa principalmente della gestione dei pacchetti e della loro compilazione.. come è possibile che un qualcosa a così alto livello possa fare ciò?

Hai provato a controllare hardware, kernel e tipo di filesystem?

"Come unica soluzione il formattone", significa che non riuscivi più a montare la partizione neanche da livecd?

Ti dico questo perchè alcune cose "inspiegabili" che mi capitavano erano in realtà dovute a fs, xorg e altri componenti sw.

Ciao

----------

## zUgLiO

Bastava crearti tutti i pacchetti del sistema, se cerchi nel forum c'è anche uno scrippettino fatto da FonderiaDigitale,cosi ogni volta che volevi formattare (scelta pessima comunque) ci avresti messo pochi minuti a riavere il sistema come prima senza compilare nulla.

Io sto reinstallando gentoo da 0 perchè, causa problema hardware, mi è partita la /, avevo tutti i pacchetti binari di backup ma ho scelto di ricompilare da 0 perchè volevo cambiare CFLAGS in modo da renderle più generiche per compilare una volta sola per i 2 pc di casa..però avrei potuto riavare la mia bella gentoo perfettamente funzionante in pochi minuti   :Very Happy: 

P.S.

MAESTROOOOO ( qualcuno mi capirà   :Very Happy:   )

----------

## shanghai

Esagerato  :Smile: 

Quando hai un problema grave, comunque, in genere c'entra l'hardware o il filesystem...

----------

## Kralizek

sta di fatto che windows non mi dà problemi...

(scusate per lo sfogo di prima... ma quando vedi che il pc non parte dall'oggi al domani... non sai veramente che pesci prendere... ci riproverò!! magari dopo gli esami)

appena posso voglio provare questo script...

A presto  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Kralizek wrote:*   

> sta di fatto che windows non mi dà problemi...

 

Beato te. Comunque non penso che la tua affermazione

 *Quote:*   

> si blocca sull'avvio e come unica soluzione c'è il formattone... 

 

sia vera. Mai avuto bisogno di riformattare e reinstallare gentoo anche per problemi gravi

----------

## akiross

fedeliallalinea, e' che spesso si usa il formattone come mezzo di risoluzione piu' semplice e immediato... anche io ne abusavo in gioventu'  :Smile: 

Poi quando sono passato a linux ho capito che formattare (anche windows) meno si fa meglio e' (sempre che non si debba togliere win e mettere linux ehehe)

comunque se non e' l'hardware allora sei tu che fai casini  :Smile:  mi sembra strano che gentoo dia questi problemi... in fondo gentoo e' stabile!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *akiross wrote:*   

> fedeliallalinea, e' che spesso si usa il formattone come mezzo di risoluzione piu' semplice e immediato... anche io ne abusavo in gioventu' 

 

Ma appunto con gentoo ti dovrebbe almeno aiutare in questo senso. Mi spiego visto che l'installazione richiede tempo il formattone doovrebbe essere l'ultima risorsa. Il bello di linux e' che gli errori si possono mettere a posto mentre con win la formattazione e' l'unica soluzione.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> comunque se non e' l'hardware allora sei tu che fai casini  mi sembra strano che gentoo dia questi problemi... in fondo gentoo e' stabile!

 

Non escludo niente ma che cosi' di punto in bianco il sistema si fermi mi sembra molto strano.

@Kralizek: posso sapere che hai fatto prima che il sistema si piantasse?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Gentoo e' una distribuzione che da in mano all'utente la coscienza di installare e configurare tutto come crede meglio.

Questo implica un certo grado di cervello nel documentarsi e coscienza nel non esagerare con le ottimizzazioni, non installare software instabile ecc.

[flame]Se tu mi vieni a dire che la 'gentoo e' instabile e io faccio il formattone' beh, allora e' proprio meglio che ti installi una redhat (invece della slackware). ma stai sicuro che se vedi linux a questo modo, prima o poi, il 'formattone' lo rifai. E quel giorno e' meglio se metti su windows 98, direttamente.[/flame]

----------

## GhePeU

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Gentoo e' una distribuzione che da in mano all'utente la coscienza di installare e configurare tutto come crede meglio.
> 
> Questo implica un certo grado di cervello nel documentarsi e coscienza nel non esagerare con le ottimizzazioni, non installare software instabile ecc.
> 
> [flame]Se tu mi vieni a dire che la 'gentoo e' instabile e io faccio il formattone' beh, allora e' proprio meglio che ti installi una redhat (invece della slackware). ma stai sicuro che se vedi linux a questo modo, prima o poi, il 'formattone' lo rifai. E quel giorno e' meglio se metti su windows 98, direttamente.[/flame]

 

concordo

e aggiungo che formattare al minimo problema, come sono abituati molti utenti windows, è la cosa più stupida che si possa fare con un computer

è come cambiare l'intero motore quando il livello dell'olio è basso

----------

## X-Drum

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> P.S.
> 
> MAESTROOOOO ( qualcuno mi capirà    )

 

muhahahahhahahha eccert che ho capito! eheheh  :Laughing: 

cmq ho paura che la tua affermazione sia troppo azzardata...

Ho sempreavuto un sistema ROCK SOLID (anzi adesso ne ho due contanto il portatile) sul fisso da quando ho gentoo ho fatto un mucchio di operazioni critiche senza MAI formattare:

 -Cambio hd primario => (clonazione)

 -Creazione Array Raid HW (HPT370) => (clonazione)

 -Creazione nuovo Raid Array software con conversione vecchio Array Hardware  (non piu' supportato dai kernels 2.6.x) => (clonazione + resize +bastemmie)

 -Ricompilazione sistema per depurazione USEFLAGS 

La funzionalità del sistema dipende sia dall'hw che da come si opera,

scelte errate di useflags, cflags, o uso improprio degli strumenti messi a disposizione dalla distro, come hai sicuramente letto su forums di gentoo

si ripercuotono pesantemente sul sitema....

Se questa è la tua scelta cmq nessuno puo' dirti/importi cosa fare...de gustibus , buona fortuna

NOTA: io nn passo la mia esistenza a ricompilare il sistema o aggiornarlo lo faccio solo/quando ne ho voglia/necessità prima di avere la connessione adsl qui in casa ho tenuto "ferma"  la gentoo per un anno senza mai aggiornare nulla e funzionava tutto benissimo....

//EDIT:LA FORMATTAZIONE ANNIENTA I VOSTRI HD!!!!!

//MEDITATE

----------

## blacksword

A parte gli scherzi vorrei far notare che ogni volta che si formatta un hd, l'hd stesso perde del magnetismo. Quindi più formattate + smagnetizzate + aumentano le probabilità di rovinare permanentemente l'hd. Formattare è l'ultima soluzione.

----------

## Cagnulein

 *blacksword wrote:*   

> A parte gli scherzi vorrei far notare che ogni volta che si formatta un hd, l'hd stesso perde del magnetismo. Quindi più formattate + smagnetizzate + aumentano le probabilità di rovinare permanentemente l'hd. Formattare è l'ultima soluzione.

 

bufala   :Shocked: 

mai sentita una cosa del genere...una formattazione veloce alla fine elimina solo la fat e quindi è come se cancellassi un file...quindi ogni volta che cancello un file l'hd si danneggia?   :Laughing: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *blacksword wrote:*   

> A parte gli scherzi vorrei far notare che ogni volta che si formatta un hd, l'hd stesso perde del magnetismo. Quindi più formattate + smagnetizzate + aumentano le probabilità di rovinare permanentemente l'hd. Formattare è l'ultima soluzione.

 

ma che stai a di.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> bufala  
> 
> mai sentita una cosa del genere...una formattazione veloce alla fine elimina solo la fat e quindi è come se cancellassi un file...quindi ogni volta che cancello un file l'hd si danneggia?  

 

qui stiamo parlando di formattazione, la formattazione ad oltranza stressa e danneggia il tuo hd....l'uso normale lo usara anche ma MAI quanto una formattazione...

PS: che c'entra la FAT? se uso ext2 per esempio non ho FAT ho gli inode

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ma che state a diiiii.

leggete  qui va

----------

## akiross

Formattazione o no e' una cretinata. Il magnetismo e' permanente visto che dipende dalla struttura atomica. Il magnete si crea e distrugge in fase di cristallizzazione. Negli hdd la magnetizzazione avviene mediante le testine. Come queste magnetizzano, demagnetizzano. Quante volte vuoi. Al massimo l'hd si riga, il che e' diverso.

E comunque la formattazione e' l'azzeramento dei blocchi, la formattazione veloce e' (come e' gia stato detto) la cancellazione della struttura del filesystem

La formattazione non distrugge l'hdd, anche se alcuni tipi di formattazione (basso livello) possono correggere errori dovuti ad imperfezioni nella produzione dello stesso.

----------

## X-Drum

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> ma che state a diiiii.
> 
> leggete  qui va

 

"[...] So in a since excessive formatting with all thing considered has the potential to reduce the life of the drive [...]"

----------

## akiross

No e' assurdo.

Perche' una formattazione dovrebbe ridurre la vita di un'hd?

Cosa cambia da una normale operazione di scrittura su disco? Niente (sempre che non sia formattazione a basso livello... ma ovviamente non si fa per togliere il sistema operativo!)

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

> PS: che c'entra la FAT? se uso ext2 per esempio non ho FAT ho gli inode

 

sì, per FAT intendevo il filesystem, cmq il discorso rimane...

 *Quote:*   

> La formattazione non distrugge l'hdd, anche se alcuni tipi di formattazione (basso livello) possono correggere errori dovuti ad imperfezioni nella produzione dello stesso.

 

verissimo

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   ma che state a diiiii.
> 
> leggete  qui va 
> 
> "[...] So in a since excessive formatting with all thing considered has the potential to reduce the life of the drive [...]"

 

di certo non si intende una volta al mese, come indica l'autore del post.

ma che state a di (C)

----------

## akiross

 *Quote:*   

> "[...] So in a since excessive formatting with all thing considered has the potential to reduce the life of the drive [...]"

 

Questo equivale semplicemente a dire:

Visto che la formattazione e' una scrittura intensiva sull'intera superficie dell'hard disk, equivale a farne un uso insensivo. Se tu ogni giorno scrivi sul tuo hd una quantita' di dati tale da occuparne l'intera superficie, sei certo che ti dura meno (ma non perche' si smagnetizza, ma per motivi legati all'attrito dei componenti meccanici eccetera). La formattazione non e' altro che mettere a 0 ogni byte del disco... come se tu aprissi un file alla volta e lo riempissi di '\0' (tralasciando i-list, i-node eccetera)

Ok, raga... siamo un po ot?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

la formattazione a basso livello è un tool che appartiene al passato, e personalmente gli ho visto piu' che altro distruggere gli hd che recuperarli 

(quando veniva ultilizzata come ultima spiaggia nel tentativo disperato di recuperare settori dannegggiati o presunti tali)

devo dedurre che le decine di hd che ho visto morire dopo poco tempo

(nel caso dei clienti quando lavoravo, pochi mesi) sotto lo stress continuo di formattazioni settimanali, da parte di conoscenti, clienti erano frutto di problemi hw, tensione elettrica,od altro uso improprio...

......allora happy formatting!

//EDIT hai ragione fin troppo ot chiedo scusa

----------

## akiross

Concordo per la f. di b.l. Sono anni che non ne faccio una.

Comunque  *Quote:*   

> lo stress continuo di formattazioni settimanali

  E' un uso improprio, o meglio, e' un uso intensivo.

Di per se non e' la formattazione che fa male (e non fa male), e' il fatto che la formattazione in 10 minuti equivale ad un giorno di lavoro. Quanto lavora il mio hd? pochissimo, visto che la maggior parte delle cose e' in RAM... quanto lavora durante una formattazione? Molto!

Ovviamente se lavora tanto le componenti meccaniche durano di meno, ma questo e' scontato. Anche una normale scrittura su disco rovina l'hdd. La formattazione non fa male, o meglio non fa PIU' male di normali operazioni di lettura e scrittura.

AGGIUNTA: E io non parlo di tensione, parlo di usura delle componenti meccaniche.

----------

## koma

se vuoi un consiglio visto che rinunciare a gentoo è un passo MOLTO grande e che nessuno ti suggerirebbe di farlo (gates compreso). Portalo in un centro computer coi controcoglioni ci butti 50 efai fare un test COMPLETOdella macchina e approfondito. Ti suggerisco di cercare presso provati con buone referenze. (in pratica un bel giro in macchina). Esistono macchine di controllo che in 2 ore fanno un test completo dele schede PLug And PLay ottime per i casi come il tuo. Costano una barca di soldi ma in genere chi fa test sulle macchine le ha. Cerca qualcuno che ti aiutio a nn abbandonare questo fantastico mondo.

Se non si riuscisse a trovare la radice del problema esiste sempre l'alternativa DISTRO+ portage. è un po una cosa limite ma si può fare  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

my last word @hd formatting:

chi usa windowze in un mese esegue se va male (se cerca di lavorare decentemente con la macchina invece di giocare a campo minato) parecchie formattazioni ====> parecchio sforzo gratuito ed inutile per i dischi ====>uso improprio della formattazione 

my last word @addio gentoo:

considera almeno quello che ti è stato suggerito da molti riguardo il check-up della macchina:

se hai problemi di hw non puoi ignorarli, magari è un problema banale che genera parecchi fastidi e puo' essere risolto con una modica spesa.. chi lo sa?

----------

## zUgLiO

potrebbe essere anche un banalissimo etc-update fatto alla cazzo e quindi al successivo riavio non parte + una mazza.. alzi la mano a chi non è mai successo!   :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> se vuoi un consiglio visto che rinunciare a gentoo è un passo MOLTO grande e che nessuno ti suggerirebbe di farlo (gates compreso). 

 

LOL

Concordo sostanzialmente con tutti quelli che sono intervenuti... mi sforzo ma non risco a ricordare di avere mai reinstallato una distro (ah beh, a parte quella volta con la Slack3.0 in cui ho azzerato la /usr... ma li era un pó un casino recuperare la situazione!)... sempre ripristinato le cose modificando la configurazione.

Se invece tu hai periodicamente dei problemi inspiegabili che ti constringono a formattare... beh forse é bene considerare i consigli sul controllare bene il tuo hardware.

----------

## Kralizek

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*    *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   ma che state a diiiii.
> 
> leggete  qui va 
> 
> "[...] So in a since excessive formatting with all thing considered has the potential to reduce the life of the drive [...]" 
> ...

 

ehm... ma che formattone al mese dici?

ho letto con molto piacere il tuo post precedente dove mi invitavi a tornare su win 98.

non rispondo oltre al tuo flame (che peraltro hai dichiarato) 

voglio solo dire che usare win non significa formattare ogni mese.

Personalmente il sistema da cui sto scrivendo attualmente ha la bellezza 7 mesi (sistema comprato da zero a dicembre, fatti il conto).

per koma e gli altri che non hanno mosso polemiche inutili per un'esternazione fatta in un momento di sconforto, dico solo che per motivi di studio ho dovuto lavorare su windows per molto tempo (finalmente è uscito Mono 1.0).

Una volta che ho eseguito Gentoo mi si ferma dopo l'esecuzione di init, o appena ha fatto "mounting local filesystems" e "adding more (possibly) swap".

Il sistema si blocca totalmente... e anche lasciandolo per un'oretta non dà segni di vita.

Per completezza riporto che uno dei lettore cd viene regolarmente visto dal sistema ma non riesce a leggere i supporti inseriti.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Kralizek wrote:*   

> voglio solo dire che usare win non significa formattare ogni mese.
> 
> Personalmente il sistema da cui sto scrivendo attualmente ha la bellezza 7 mesi (sistema comprato da zero a dicembre, fatti il conto).

 

Vero ma quanto puoi toccare ti questo OS? Inizia a installare e disinstallare software come fai in gentoo e poi dimmi se dopo 7 mesi non devi riformattare tutto causa errori. Non voglio fare polemica ma mi spiace che non vuoi capire perche' il to sistema non funziona piu'. In linux c'e' sempre una soluzione alternativa alla formattazione e quindi perche' non cercarla?

----------

## randomaze

 *Kralizek wrote:*   

> Una volta che ho eseguito Gentoo mi si ferma dopo l'esecuzione di init, o appena ha fatto "mounting local filesystems" e "adding more (possibly) swap".
> 
> ...
> 
> Per completezza riporto che uno dei lettore cd viene regolarmente visto dal sistema ma non riesce a leggere i supporti inseriti.

 

Il che significa che o ci sono problemi nel chipset (di cosa stiamo parlando? IDE? SCSI? SATA?) oppure forse il chipset é configurato male lato kernel.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *blacksword wrote:*   

> ogni volta che si formatta un hd, l'hd stesso perde del magnetismo

 

??? in che senso????

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Formattazione o no e' una cretinata. Il magnetismo e' permanente visto che dipende dalla struttura atomica. Il magnete si crea e distrugge in fase di cristallizzazione. Negli hdd la magnetizzazione avviene mediante le testine. Come queste magnetizzano, demagnetizzano. Quante volte vuoi. Al massimo l'hd si riga, il che e' diverso. 

 

A parte il fatto che la magnetizzazione creata in fase di cristallizzazione (ammesso che il processo di fabbricazione di un hd attraversi questa fase che a primo sguardo direi dovrebbe essere parecchio delicata) non è permanente visto che ci puoi scrivere sopra...

Supponiamo che la fisica di un disco di un hd sia simile a quella di un ferromagnete... se tanto tanto a forza di scrivere si creano dei cicli di isteresi non ideali (che accade in tutte le situazioni reali) può accadere che il materiale acquisti una carica magnetica permanente che è sempre più difficile da azzerare (o da riportare sotto soglia per dare uno 0), e quindi c'è il rischio che la superfice dell'hd si riempia di 1 semi-permanenti (o anche l'opposto). Dubito (ma non escludo... se ne scopre sempre una nuova di giorno in giorno) che le testine siano così intelligenti da variare i cicli di isteresi in modo da adattardsi alla mutata soglia magnetica del materiale (che è una condizione locale e non valida uniformemente per tutto il supporto) quindi di fatto l'hd diventa inutilizzabile a meno di far passare tutti i dischi attraverso un azzeramento della loro magnetizzazione (li riscaldi...) e una successiva rimagnetizzazione (ovvero fai prima a ricomprarlo)

Certo che l'hd potrebbe non comportarsi per niente come un ferromagnete e inoltre la fisica dei ferromagneti è semplice solo in prima approssimazione (modelli più coplessi usano l'hamiltoniana di heisenberg che è in sostanza un'hamiltoniana di spin e a seconda dei casi può essere anche parecchio complicata da scrivere); infine c'è la possibilità non nulla che abbia detto un mucchio di sciocchezze (dire che non è la mia specializzazione comunque non varrebbe come scusa, infamatemi pure)

Però la cosa è comunque interessante....  :Confused:   mi informerò!   :Very Happy: 

Sclero a parte... senza un errore umano o un crash fisico gentoo è quel tipo di distribuzione che non reinstallerai mai.... (e questo è il principale motivo per cui ne faccio uso.. dopo la simpatia della gente del forum ovviamente  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )

Quindi dietro i tuoi problemi Kralizek ci deve essere di sicuro un erore umano o un problema hardware...

[edit] cazzo avevo scritto heisemberg... sono il peggio  :Embarassed:   [/edit]

P.S.

nick_spacca ... tu che sei uno strutturista... perchè non ci illumini sul funzionamento di un hd?

----------

## blacksword

Ora vi pongo la domanda : come vengono scritti dei dati sull'hd? Se ci pensate quello che ho detto nn è proprio stupido. E per chi pensasse che il magnetismo è permanente si sbaglia di grosso! Pensate un attimo ai floppy disk, se veniva usato troppo spesso il floppy dopo un po si rovinava. Con l'hd funziona uguale con la differenza che ha una durata notevolmente maggiore. 

Cmq per la cronaca per rovinare un hd basta formattare ogni giorno e per formattare nn intendo formattazioni veloci, io parlo di quelle approfondite!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *blacksword wrote:*   

> Ora vi pongo la domanda : come vengono scritti dei dati sull'hd? Se ci pensate quello che ho detto nn è proprio stupido. E per chi pensasse che il magnetismo è permanente si sbaglia di grosso! 

 

Si e' vero i disci sono magnetici e a lungo (ma molto lungo) termine si possono smagetizzare. Quello che hai detto tu pero' non ha senso per il semplice fatto che se cosi' fosse allora anche ad ogni lettura scrittura si degraderebbe (cosa che probabilmente succede) e quindi dopo, secondo la tua affermazione, dopo un anno sarebbero da buttare via. In realta' la degradazione magnetica di un hd e' molto inferiore alla degradazione della meccanica e quindi si puo' non prendere in considerazione.

PS: non prendete per buono quello che ho scritto magari mi sbaglio completamente

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *blacksword wrote:*   

> Ora vi pongo la domanda : come vengono scritti dei dati sull'hd?

 

Beh... il modo più semplice che mi viene in mente sono cicli di isteresi su un supporto ferromagnetico, ovvero far variare un campo magnetico estrerno tra i valori B e -B in modo di spostare la magnetizzazione propria del materiale tra H e -H; la proprietà dei cicli di isteresi (ideali) è che sono dei cicli chiusi che possono essere percorsi ciclicamente in modo da scrivere e cancellare più volte sullo stesso punto. Tuttavia la permeabilità magnetica "mu" (come si fanno le lettere grece?) del materiale da cui dipende il valore di H (e la forma della curva del ciclo) dipende dalla "storia magnetica" del materiale, ovvero tiene traccia dei precedenti cicli a cui è stato sottoposto. Immagino sia appunto questo il modo in cui riescono a ottenere i dati da un hd cancellato a meno che non ci siano stati eseguiti sopra numerosi cicli di scrittura (ovvero cicli di isteresi come abbiamo supposto qui). Ora se un ciclo di isteresi non è ideale e non si chiude su se stesso perfettamente i seguenti valori di H a cui si giunge sono diversi, e di qui il problema di effettuare numerosi cicli di scrittura sul supporto (naturalmente questo processo di deviazione di H può essere rallentato con opportuni accorgimenti e magari è sufficentemente lento da far morire prima l'hd per cause meccaniche).

Se la temperatura del materiale supera quella di Cuire (propria per ogni materiale) comincia a comportarsi come un paramagnete e se aumento ancora la temperatura si smagnetizza, e questo invece potrebbe essere legato al prolema del surriscaldamento degli hd (ma potrebbe essere anche un problema meccanico quello del surriscaldamento)

Mi sembra da tutte le considerazioni che ci siano diverse ragioni per supporre che gli hd si comportino veramente come ferromagneti e che la scrittura sia veramente effettuata tramite cicli di isteresi (ma per esserne certo chiederei comunque a nick_spacca che dovrebbe saperlo meglio di me)

La lettura invece non dovrebbe in alcun modo percettibile alterare la magnetizzazione del supporto se vengono presi accorgimenti minimi (e immagino vengano presi...non dovrebbe esserci una interazione sufficente con la testina  da alterare lo stato dei domini magnetici)

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> potrebbe essere anche un banalissimo etc-update fatto alla cazzo e quindi al successivo riavio non parte + una mazza.. alzi la mano a chi non è mai successo!  

 

eccomi.

etc-upate e' una delle poche cose che faccio solo e sempre quando sono sveglio e presente, anche fosse 3 giorni dopo che ho installato.. perche' il suo funzionamento e' fatto cosi proprio per evitare di essere automatico , e perche' sia vagliato dall'utente (fosse per me, toglierei -5, o automerge)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> (fosse per me, toglierei -5, o automerge)

 

E' comoda anche l'opzione -5 se usata con testa. Io la uso

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

era riferito agli utonti, ovvero a chi non usa la testa (cmq lo avevo scritto, no?)

----------

## cloc3

E' strano. In questo forum, d'abitudine si fanno grandi saluti a chi arriva. Perchè non a chi parte?

Innanzitutto: arrivederci Krazilek, e buona fortuna (in fondo non vuoi tornare a windows).

Poi, per me Krazilek non ha torto.

Chi usa gentoo deve essere disposto a correre un certo grado di richio, nell'inseguimento dei continui aggiornamenti, che sono estremamente frequenti e comportano continue novità. Un nubbio come me, ha incontrato qualche scherzetto carino, come quello di stampa su ppc che mi fa letteralmente impazzire (qualcuno potrebbe darci un occhio?).

Da qui a parlare di instabilità, però, ce ne passa. Se fai un upgrade senza un preventivo backup, è colpa tua. Le cose nuove devono essere sempre controllate con cura, e questo richiede l'attenzione dell'utente (che deve essere quindi disposto ad usarla). e comunque, avete notato che , semmai fosse possibile, mozilla 1.7 è più veloce del 1.6?

Per il resto, le questioni sul hardware mi sembrano polemiche vuote. In fondo Linux è bello perchè ciascuno può scegliere di installarlo come vuole, anche cambiando distribuzione.

----------

## blacksword

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Beh... il modo più semplice che mi viene in mente sono )[snip]

 

Non potevi essere + specifico. Mi hai letteralmente tolto le parole di bocca.

editShev: quotiamo come si deve, grazie

----------

## bld

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> E' strano. In questo forum, d'abitudine si fanno grandi saluti a chi arriva. Perchè non a chi parte?
> 
> Innanzitutto: arrivederci Krazilek, e buona fortuna (in fondo non vuoi tornare a windows).
> 
> Poi, per me Krazilek non ha torto.
> ...

 

infatti non ha torto. Pero va per assurdo.. perche se installa la mandrake e non sa usare gli rpm's fa gli stessi danni.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chi usa gentoo deve essere disposto a correre un certo grado di richio, nell'inseguimento dei continui aggiornamenti, che sono estremamente frequenti e comportano continue novità. Un nubbio come me, ha incontrato qualche scherzetto carino, come quello di stampa su ppc che mi fa letteralmente impazzire (qualcuno potrebbe darci un occhio?).
> 
> 

 

Quando dici "gentoo" tu intendi il pkg manager vero? non dirmi di NO.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da qui a parlare di instabilità, però, ce ne passa. Se fai un upgrade senza un preventivo backup, è colpa tua. Le cose nuove devono essere sempre controllate con cura, e questo richiede l'attenzione dell'utente (che deve essere quindi disposto ad usarla). e comunque, avete notato che , semmai fosse possibile, mozilla 1.7 è più veloce del 1.6?
> 
> 

 

siammo d'accordo.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per il resto, le questioni sul hardware mi sembrano polemiche vuote. In fondo Linux è bello perchè ciascuno può scegliere di installarlo come vuole, anche cambiando distribuzione.

 

Infatti e' cosi. Anche perche nessuno os che io sappia gira bene su un hw che crea problemi.

----------

## silian87

Io credo che la cosa piu' bella che ho trovato in gentoo sono una miriade di problemi e casini, che pero', sono riuscito da sol. o, con google o con l'aiuto di questo forum a risolvere per il 90%

Se non avessi trovato questi problemi, ora sarei un totale ignorante, invece, non sono chissa' chi, ma so' di sicuro, molte ma molte piu' cose che prima di installare gentoo. Tutti questi problemi mi hanno fatto anche arrabbiare, ma ora so molto di piu' di prima. Grazie gentoo.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se non avessi trovato questi problemi, ora sarei un totale ignorante, invece, non sono chissa' chi, ma so' di sicuro, molte ma molte piu' cose che prima di installare gentoo. Tutti questi problemi mi hanno fatto anche arrabbiare, ma ora so molto di piu' di prima. Grazie gentoo.

 

Sottoscrivo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## millennio

comunque anche a me proprio la scorsa settimana mi è andato a puttane gentoo

----------

## silian87

beh?!? perche' a me no? sul powerbook e' gia' la quintavolta che mi succede da gennaio! Ma non mi arrendo!   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

----------

## zUgLiO

ah beh anche a me, mi si è fottuta la /, ma non era di certo colpa di gentoo.. e ho risistemato tutto in 24h    :Smile: 

----------

## marco86

io non riuscivo più a compilare niente, dopo un po che che compilavo si piantava, o avviando KDE kernel panic, e tutto per colpa di cosa? del dissipatore della CPU, che mi soffiava l'aria calda sulla ram, scaldavano un casino e bucavano di continuo! ho cambiato il disspiratore della cpu, che adesso ha le alette parallele alle ram, e non più verticali, e tutto risolto! Gentoo di suo non si pianta, io da buon smanettone, tra programmini stupidi, e giochi pesantissimi con Winzoz piantavo tutto ogni mese, quando mi durava un mese! COn gentoo se hai errori, riesci a capire da dove arrivano, ti sbatti e trovi soluzioni! Anch'io grazie a gentoo sto imparando tantissime cose, anche qui nel forum, leggendo tutti i post sto impando di tutto un pò!

@ Krazilek: fossi in te, invece di abbandonare Gentoo, contollerei anch'io l'HW! se hai anche windows su quella macchina, prova a fargli dei test di stress completi, e secondo me vedrai qualche bella schermata blu!

Se cmq resti sulla tua idea di abbandonare Gentoo, cosa posso dirti, CIAO SE VAI!

----------

## shanghai

A me è toccato reinstallare da zero una volta sola  :Very Happy: 

Mancò la corrente mentre facevo un emerge di chissacosa, non avevo niente di importante fuori da /home e poca voglia di indagare oltre...

Ne parlai anche su questo forum  :Smile: 

/me che evita i pacchetti ~x86 quasi come la peste  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quando dici "gentoo" tu intendi il pkg manager vero? non dirmi di NO.
> 
> 

 

Boo? Sono troppo nubbio per seguirti...

grazie per la radiografia del mio post.

----------

## matttions

cercavo tutt'altro , ma ormai il post l'ho letto e trovato quindi...

Anch'io volevo associarmi ai saluti per Kralizek ....

dispiace dell'abbandono ....

Ancora posso affermare che non ho mai dovuto reinstallare tutto .. e diciamocelo con gentoo fare una cazzata è un attimo ..(quindi mi sento veramente bullo!!!  :Wink: )!

Sono da poco su gentoo.. (dopo 2 mesi di gavetta cn Mdk ho deciso che dovevo tentare la distro + veloce del web!)

ho fatto le mie putt*nate :

1) cancellato la /home

2) sbagliato a compilare il kernel almeno 89 volte

3) Sputtanato il file di configurazione di Xfree almeno 30 volte (, si, senza avere il back-up)

4) ma quella di oggi è stata spettacolare ....

```
emerge -Cv dhcpcd
```

 e chiaramente ho dovuto scaricare tutto da un altro computer ..

costruire dai sorgenti a manina ed infine riemergere il dhcpcd, tutto per configurare altro ..

5) ...

6)... etc etc (la serie di belle pensate è infinita)

per me la soluzione può darsi che la trovi ..pensaci bene .... ti si aspetta per un ritorno ...

(p.p.s.: con sta storia degli hd sto avendo paura per il mio...)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@matttions: e pensi che si impara come? Tutti abbiamo fatto le nostre cazzate

----------

## matttions

@fedeliallalinea penso anche io che facendo gli errori s'impara .(infatti ora sono mmmooolltttooo + saggio   :Mr. Green: 

(ma quando mai ....)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh facendoli e cercando di risolverli chiaramente non dicendo adesso lascio

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Gentoo è il Sistema Operativo che ho sempre desiderato......

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> la formattazione a basso livello è un tool che appartiene al passato, e personalmente gli ho visto piu' che altro distruggere gli hd che recuperarli 
> 
> (quando veniva ultilizzata come ultima spiaggia nel tentativo disperato di recuperare settori dannegggiati o presunti tali)

 

Il mio vecchio HDD 3,2 GB si è salvatro grazie ad essa.........ed ora lo usa ancora la mamma in ufficio....mentre il 40GB di 1anno è apartito il giorno dopo la garanzia

----------

